# Struggling with strip nozzle - Constantly loses pressure and has to be replaced



## Austinite

Hey everyone, hoping someone might suggest a better brand or maybe I just need a second set of eyes on this problem in case I am missing something.

I have a sidewalk strip of grass where I installed a 4 inch popup sprinkler with a Strip Nozzle that covers a rectangular shape of 4ft wide and 26 ft long. I've used Rainbird and Orbit brands and both have had the same exact issue.

*The Problem*: Each time I run this sprinkler, the stream gets weaker. By the 4th time or so I run it, it basically shoots a 2 ft stream. Each time I install a new one it works like a champ and covers the entire strip. When I go to replace it, the filter is clear of debris, so nothing under the nozzle is bottlenecking. I've run a flat head screwdriver across the nozzle spout to make sure nothing is clogged there, but nothing scrapes off and it doesn't fix the problem. No matter how wide you open the nozzle, it just stays weak.

_FYI - The sidewalk strip sprinkler is on the same zone as 4 other sprinklers. The other 4 are rotors and work perfectly fine._​
I really don't want to dig up the strip and run multiple popup heads. I just don't understand why or how these strip nozzles continue to decline in pressure and then fail, every time. It's such simple mechanism but I can't figure this thing out. Any guidance or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

*Below are images of what I am currently using for a nozzle:*


----------

